# let the games begin



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ok so for all that are interested(as long as they are current members with 50 or more relevent posts on the site) LET THE GAMES BEGIN

here are the google earth coordinates for the location of my hunting truck from where i hunted last spring

which is when the picture was taken for google earth

45* 49' 04.92" N

94* 50' 32.83" W

eye altutude of 1400 feet

the objective of the game is to locate my hunting BLIND

i want the coordinates at an eye altitude of 4530 feet

the first one with the right answer will be the winner

i will not be going to exact seconds of the post,as only one post can be made on the site at a time and people may be trying to post at the same time,so i will take all correct answers that occur within the same minute.

if there happens to be more than one in the same minute,i will put those names into my hunting hat and my very lovely wife will draw the winning name

so have fun,do your best and good luck to all

oh and heres a pic of the prize to the winner









and just so you know ahead of time, you get the knife and stand not my cat


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I found your truck but the coordinates, dont show the same as yours.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'll take a pot shot at yer hunt'n blind, well one shot and one miss. How about 45* 49' 04.43" N by 94* 50' 27.77" W

A second target at 45* 49' 06.91" N by 94* 50' 42.86" W


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

This aint easy. Found another hit at 45* 49' 28.09" N by 94* 50' 07.10" W elev 1242

1/2 mile walk from the truck.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

45* 49' 06.89 N 94* 50' 22.71 W Eye view elevation 4533. And I saw your smiling face also.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

45*48' 54.80 94* 50" 57.13


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

45* 48' 53.40 94* 50' 56.15


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

last one for tonight---- 45* 49' 38.67 94* 51' 1.92


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

45*49'3.33N. 94*50'35.86*W


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

45*49'.53*N. 94*50'27.75*W


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn Tim--- you out did yourself on that knife--- its a real beauty.

By the way--- did you know theres a cat up on your table.

awprint:


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm puzzled by the "eye altitude" of 4530 feet. I thought coordinates were coordinates regardless of the viewing height. But anyway, I'm going with 45 49' 06.59" N at 94 50' 49.39" W.

Thanks for the game,

Andrew


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

45* 49' 28.13" N 94* 50' 07.02" W

This is a great learning tool for those whom haven't done a lot of navigation. You're hunting area looks really good. But now everybody knows your secret spot. Oh well, by the look of it, there's plenty more where that came from.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

Whoa! This is tough.

45 49' 04.53" N 94 50' 27.75" W I'm most hopeful with this one.
45 49' 16.36" N 94 51' 18.91" W And almost as hopeful here.
45 49' 10.15" N 94 49' 39.0" W And who knows one the rest of these.
45 48' 59.09" N 94 49' 02.29" W
45 49' 06.61" N 94 50' 49.41" W
45 49' 15.71" N 94 50' 45.56" W
45 49' 04.18" N 94 50' 28.83" W


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

45* 49' 18.73" N by 94* 50' 36.12 W


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

45°48'58.22"N 94°50'34.23"W


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

45°49'4.19"N 94°50'28.81"W


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I think this does it for me. I've followed trails, until I'm cross eyed, and marked what remotely looks like it could be a blind, but I'm only really hopeful about a few. The good news is that I've learned a lot about following trails and scouting areas with Google Earth. I haven't tried looking up the prevailing winds for the time period, but I know how to do so. I'm going to apply that to my mapping for the areas I want to try and hunt. An hour on the computer can return many more hours of productive time in the field. This is a cool tool. The bad news is that in the time I've spend looking at an area I'll never hunt, I probably could have finished bedding what will be my silhouette rifle.

- Andrew

45 49' 46.93" N 94 50' 43.11" W
45 49' 46.24" N 94 50' 51.03" W
45 49' 30.77" N 94 49' 53.25" W
45 49' 45.62" N 94 50' 47.53" W
45 49' 03.24" N 94 50' 06.22" W
45 49' 39.48" N 94 50' 13.20" W
45 49' 38.45" N 94 50' 15.02" W
45 49' 16.48" N 94 50' 29.96" W
45 49' 41.95" N 94 50' 48.90" W
45 49' 21.41" N 94 50' 51.02" W


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

45°49'5.51"N 94°50'43.02"W

45°48'54.73"N 94°50'48.60"W

45°49'9.43"N 94°51'10.87"W


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Maps is giving me issues. Are we at least looking in Minnesota?

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

SerenityNetworks said:


> I'm puzzled by the "eye altitude" of 4530 feet. I thought coordinates were coordinates regardless of the viewing height. But anyway, I'm going with 45 49' 06.59" N at 94 50' 49.39" W.
> 
> Thanks for the game,
> 
> Andrew


if you notice at differant eye altitudes,when you put the pointer on an item the coordinatedss change slightly

that is one of the reasons i wanted eye altitude included in my game,the other was to make folks look for it at that height as its not as noticble at a higher eye altitude as it is at ground level


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Fr3d, yes we are looking in MN

ok its been 2hrs,21 minutes short of a week(roughly)

no one has gotten the exact coordinates,some have been real close

as ed pointed out the coordinates for my truck where he found it were diffaerant than what i posted

i went and looked again,and yes they seem to vary slightly everytime i go into google earth

so i will leave this decision up to youi folks playing

1.) i can either give a hint

2.) i can just name the person with the closest guess the winner


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> if you notice at differant eye altitudes,when you put the pointer on an item the coordinatedss change slightly
> that is one of the reasons i wanted eye altitude included in my game,the other was to make folks look for it at that height as its not as noticble at a higher eye altitude as it is at ground level


Ah! And yes, I did notice a difference, depending on the altitude, in the coordinates shown for what I thought was the same spot. I was never able to get to 4530. 4512, 4550, etc., but never right on the nose. I just couldn't control that little scroll bar that well. If there is a way to set it, I never found it.

Thanks for the game. I learned a lot. I don't think I'm even close, but my two cents would be 'closest wins'.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

closest !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Your game- your rules!

Although it is going to be hard for an exact match the way the numbers seem to keep changing ....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

jswift said:


> Although it is going to be hard for an exact match the way the numbers seem to keep changing ....


thats what i was thinking too

so closest it shall be

i will go thru all the guesses later today and post the winner this evening


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ok so i have looked at all the guesses multiple times

and the closest guess of all was 45* 49' 28.09"n 94* 50' 7.10"

and the winner is *JTKILLOUGH* 

did you zoom in and actually get to see my double bull matrix ground blind?

pm me your mailing info and i will get the prize packaged up and have the wife mail it later this week

thanks to all for playing,i hope ya'll had fun and learned a little about scouting with google earth

one of my favorite scouting tools,it really saves on the shoe leather

I hunt this field every year in the spring and fall for turkey,they like to come into it to feed.especially after it gets tilled.

usually have a lot of luck there for buzzards.

but this year is the exception,with a very late and cold/wet spring the farmer that plants the crop for the dnr didnt get out and till it untill

last week.so i have been hunting in the woods this year with no luck.but i did see two toms in that field today feeding,tomorrow is my last day to hunt so i will be sitting in that field untill i call at a day and end of a season.

i have more knives,just need to make some stands and maybe i can come up with another game


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

It was a great game. Thank you. And congratulations to Mr. Killough, a deserving winner.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats JT !

Thanks for a fun game Sneakyi


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe it! Thanks so much, that is a beautiful piece of art and will look great in my office. Yes, I did zoom in and see, what I thought may be a blind. But I still couldn't tell for sure if it was or not. If it weren't for the shadow, I would have been impossible to see. Great contest. Lots of fun, trying to find it. Thanks again, so much. That knife is absolutely stunning.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. JT - a beautiful gift indeed.Thanks SGB for getting some members pumped up.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats to a fellow Arizona Hunter!

Thanks to sneakygroundbuzzard for the opportunity to participate in a fun game.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great exercise SGB. Never thought to look out in the middle of a field. Was searching the edges all the time.

Congrats to JT on winning the great knapped knife.


----------

